# Morituri Dun Morogh BT 5/9 Mh 5/5 SUCHT



## Morituri Team (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo Buffed gemeinde

Die Gilde Morituri auf demm Server Dun Morogh sucht neue und frische Recken im kampf um Illidans kopf 

Bist du der Richtige Für uns ?

Spielst Du gerne und ausdauernd PvE, an mindestens 3-4 Abenden pro Woche? 
Hast Du stets alle wichtigen Tränke, Fläschchen und Essensbuffs dabei und nimmst sie auch ein? 
Ist Deine Ausrüstung komplett maximal verzaubert und gepimpt mit den besten Sockelsteinen? 
Liest Du dir Taktiken von neuen Boss-Encountern durch, bevor wir eine Instanz betreten? 
Trägt dein Char schon teilweise T4-T5, oder zumindest Ausrüstung auf diesem Niveau? 
Ist dir klar, dass PvE raiden heißt, viele Wochen die selben Encounter zu bestreiten, die Raids aber bei jeder Gruppe ein anderes Erlebnis sind und man nur so vorwärts kommt? 
Du bist bei den Boss-Encountern fexibel und stehst nicht nur immer an einer Stelle? 
Würdest Du umskillen, falls der Raid kurzfristig eine andere Skillung deiner Klasse braucht? 


--- 
Falls alles oder der Großteil auf dich zutrifft, solltest Du dich jetzt bei uns bewerben, denn Morituri sucht auf Horde-Seite neue Mitglieder für ihre BT und MH Raids. 


Raidzeiten 
Montags  19 uhr -22.30 uhr
Dienstags  19 uhr - 22.30 uhr
Donnerstags 19 uhr -22.30 uhr
Freitags       19 uhr - 22.30 uhr
Samstags     16 uhr - 21.30 uhr
Sonntags     16 uhr - 21.30 uhr


Was bieten wir euch ?

Wir bieten euch regelmässige  Raids auf hohem lvl .
Freundliche und kontakt freudige Member .
Teamspeak ein Forum und einen plattform um sich auszutauschen .
Und viel spass am Zocken in der gemeinschaft .

Der Zeitiger Progress 


MH 5/5 clear

BT 5/9



Klassen die wir zur zeit suchen ! 

1 Schurken 
1 Hunter 
2 Paladine  ( HOLY )
2 Druiden   ( RESTRO )
1 Krieger ( DEF )
1 Schamanen  ( RESTRO )
1 Hexenmeister 
1 Priester ( Shadow )

Alle weitren infos könnt ihr  unserem forum entnehmen 

www.Morituri.eu



Wir freuen uns auf eure bewerbungen und  wünschen  Euch viel spass beim zocken


Euer Morituri Team


----------



## Morituri Team (17. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Morituri Team (17. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Morituri Team (17. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Morituri Team (18. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Morituri Team (20. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Morituri Team (21. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Morituri Team (27. Februar 2008)

/push


----------



## Morituri Team (27. Februar 2008)

*update*

Wir suchen zu zeit !

1 Hunter
1 Druiden Restro specc


----------



## Minastirit (27. Februar 2008)

Die erste gilde die genau die raidzeiten hat die ich einhalten könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bis auf dienstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja push spiele meinen hunter/schami atm nicht da ich meinen alli zocken will/muss

ihr seit horde hab ich das richtig gesehen ?


----------



## Morituri Team (28. Februar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Die erste gilde die genau die raidzeiten hat die ich einhalten könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ja richtig aber meld dich doch einfach mal ingame bei talesa  



mfg das Morituri Team


----------



## Morituri Team (8. März 2008)

/push 

* eos mutter  down *


Wir suchen nun mehr nur noch 

1 hunter
1 druiden (restro specc)
1 schama (restro specc)


----------

